# Avatars



## Mr.Fitnah

I like em.
I use Jasc animation shop
Autodesk combustion ,photoshop, after effects  Maya to make them.


----------



## Phoenix

I just steal 'em off the internet.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Eve said:


> I just steal 'em off the internet.


Alls fair Doll


----------



## KittenKoder

Blender modeling and Gimp to convert to GIF.


----------



## random3434

Mine are the flowers Paul sent me.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Mine makes me


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Zoom-boing said:


> Mine makes me


Me too


----------



## Dante

Mr.Fitnah said:


> I like em.
> I use Jasc animation shop
> Autodesk combustion ,photoshop, after effects  Maya to make them.



I use my own stuff. MAgic


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Obama and his unicorn free to use
Animates on up load to avatar


----------



## PixieStix

Mr.Fitnah said:


> I like em.
> I use Jasc animation shop
> Autodesk combustion ,photoshop, after effects Maya to make them.


 
Can you make me one?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

PixieStix said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like em.
> I use Jasc animation shop
> Autodesk combustion ,photoshop, after effects Maya to make them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you make me one?
Click to expand...


No.


----------



## PixieStix

Mr.Fitnah said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like em.
> I use Jasc animation shop
> Autodesk combustion ,photoshop, after effects Maya to make them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you make me one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...

 

Why not?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

PixieStix said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you make me one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
Click to expand...


What do you want?
Save the unicorn to your desk top  then up load it as your new avi


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

That may not work.


----------



## PixieStix

Mr.Fitnah said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you want?
> Save the unicorn to your desk top then up load it as your new avi
Click to expand...

 
I don't like unicorns, nevermind then


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

PixieStix said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you want?
> Save the unicorn to your desk top then up load it as your new avi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like unicorns, nevermind then
Click to expand...

I dont believe in them


----------



## PixieStix

Mr.Fitnah said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you want?
> Save the unicorn to your desk top then up load it as your new avi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like unicorns, nevermind then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont believe in them
Click to expand...

 

 Niether do I, nor do I believe in Obamunism


----------



## PixieStix

Mr. Fitnah, I love the new avatar. That is perfect


----------



## Dis

Eve said:


> I just steal 'em off the internet.



Me, too.  I'll freely admit I'm not as creative as some.


----------



## Phoenix

PixieStix said:


> Mr. Fitnah, I love the new avatar. That is perfect



Yup.  What she said.


----------



## Phoenix

Dis said:


> Me, too.  I'll freely admit I'm not as creative as some.



Yeah, but we're smart enough to let someone else do the work and we just snag the avi.


----------



## Dis

Eve said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me, too.  I'll freely admit I'm not as creative as some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but we're smart enough to let someone else do the work and we just snag the avi.
Click to expand...


And it works, too. 

I used to make those "Dollz" avatars.. But someone had a problem with me sticking a halo on my head:







 *I* don't see the problem with it...

Nobody had a problem with this one, tho - I wonder why:


----------



## Phoenix

Dis said:


> And it works, too.
> 
> I used to make those "Dollz" avatars.. But *someone had a problem with me sticking a halo on my head:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I* don't see the problem with it...
> 
> Nobody had a problem with this one, tho - I wonder why:



Jealousy is an ugly thing.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## PixieStix

Mr.Fitnah said:


>


 
That is quite good

Make my kitty cat with flames?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

PixieStix said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is quite good
> 
> Make my kitty cat with flames?
Click to expand...


A kat on fire?


----------



## PixieStix

Mr.Fitnah said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is quite good
> 
> Make my kitty cat with flames?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A kat on fire?
Click to expand...

 
LOL, NO, flames coming out of her mouth


----------



## strollingbones

be nice mr...the unicorn thing is just lame..pixie is too nice to tell you that right up...i am not...

i just steal them...and if i were gonna beg an av...it would certainly be from kk...not your ass...

so there!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

PixieStix said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is quite good
> 
> Make my kitty cat with flames?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A kat on fire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, NO, flames coming out of her mouth
Click to expand...

That I can do.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

strollingbones said:


> be nice mr...the unicorn thing is just lame..pixie is too nice to tell you that right up...i am not...
> 
> i just steal them...and if i were gonna beg an av...it would certainly be from kk...not your ass...
> 
> so there!



Tell it to Jib Jab, I stole it from them and cropped and centered the image.


----------



## strollingbones

i have no clue how to do any of that....i remember y ou commentted on liking the name tiff due to photoshop or something..that just went right over my head...

i think my av is creepy but i dont think anyone else does


----------



## strollingbones

so does your av mean you are a rich gay guy?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

strollingbones said:


> so does your av mean you are a rich gay guy?


Yer kidding right?


----------



## strollingbones

yes i am kidding geezes...the cash floating in the background and the rainbow....it was a joke...dont get your panties in a wad


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

OTG I didnt want to have to explain it to you.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Phoenix

Mr.Fitnah said:


>


----------



## KittenKoder

PixieStix said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you want?
> Save the unicorn to your desk top then up load it as your new avi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like unicorns, nevermind then
Click to expand...


Want a burning "O"?


----------



## KittenKoder

Like the one at the end of this vid:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVGNJirGai4]YouTube - NoCountry[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

o now that is a good one the kitten with flames...

now if i wanted one....hint hint...i would want one by kk...of a skull...just the top...you know ribs/arms skull...moving...with pink of course....seems to be the trademark...


----------



## Zoom-boing

Mr.Fitnah said:


>



Hell, my cat did that all over the bed last night.  No computer effects either.  His smelled like chicken though.


----------



## KittenKoder

strollingbones said:


> o now that is a good one the kitten with flames...
> 
> now if i wanted one....hint hint...i would want one by kk...of a skull...just the top...you know ribs/arms skull...moving...with pink of course....seems to be the trademark...



With pink what? The whole skull pink or some accessory? Or the background?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

strollingbones said:


> o now that is a good one the kitten with flames...
> 
> now if i wanted one....hint hint...i would want one by kk...of a skull...just the top...you know ribs/arms skull...moving...with pink of course....seems to be the trademark...


Maybe after work, we can have a competition.


----------



## KittenKoder

Oh, for the next vid I am working on an Obama "Lego" man ... Lego man with Obama face and big ears.  

I may be able to make a political avvie with that one. Thinking of using it on my next seasonal avatar as well.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

strollingbones said:


> o now that is a good one the kitten with flames...
> 
> now if i wanted one....hint hint...i would want one by kk...of a skull...just the top...you know ribs/arms skull...moving...with pink of course....seems to be the trademark...


You a smoker?


----------



## KittenKoder

Mr.Fitnah said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> o now that is a good one the kitten with flames...
> 
> now if i wanted one....hint hint...i would want one by kk...of a skull...just the top...you know ribs/arms skull...moving...with pink of course....seems to be the trademark...
> 
> 
> 
> You a smoker?
Click to expand...


You haven't noticed?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

KittenKoder said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> o now that is a good one the kitten with flames...
> 
> now if i wanted one....hint hint...i would want one by kk...of a skull...just the top...you know ribs/arms skull...moving...with pink of course....seems to be the trademark...
> 
> 
> 
> You a smoker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't noticed?
Click to expand...

I only have eyes for you.


----------



## PixieStix

Mr.Fitnah said:


>


 
Oh my gosh, those are way cool, now which one to choose. I think I like the second one better. Thank you Mr. F. That was very nice of you


----------



## PixieStix

KittenKoder said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you want?
> Save the unicorn to your desk top then up load it as your new avi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like unicorns, nevermind then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Want a burning "O"?
Click to expand...

 

As in Obama?


----------



## KittenKoder

PixieStix said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like unicorns, nevermind then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want a burning "O"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As in Obama?
Click to expand...


Look at the video, yes, it's his "symbol" that I burnt in the video and can do it for an avatar very easily.


----------



## PixieStix

Mr.Fitnah said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You a smoker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't noticed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only have eyes for you.
Click to expand...

 
I am jealous


----------



## PixieStix

KittenKoder said:


> Like the one at the end of this vid:
> YouTube - NoCountry


 

Wow, that is really good stuff, KK. Maybe you can make me one with Bootnecks bootprintson my sigpic? I don't know how to make that happen. It was an idea I had earlier, but could not do it correctly


----------



## xsited1

Echo Zulu said:


> Mine are the flowers Paul sent me.



DavidS's real name is Paul?  I didn't know that.


----------



## xsited1

Mr.Fitnah said:


>



My cat did that this morning.  Hair ball.


----------



## KittenKoder

PixieStix said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the one at the end of this vid:
> YouTube - NoCountry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is really good stuff, KK. Maybe you can make me one with Bootnecks bootprintson my sigpic? I don't know how to make that happen. It was an idea I had earlier, but could not do it correctly
Click to expand...


Depends on what you are talking about.  But an image like that is pretty boring to me.  I'm really into fancy models, the "O" one though I have as part of something else so making an avatar of it would be pretty easy since the whole thing is already done. The bootprintson ... not sure what to do to make that one flare up cool, on fire would mean too little, the "O" on fire is extremely political. Unless there is some meaning I am missing.


----------



## PixieStix

KittenKoder said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the one at the end of this vid:
> YouTube - NoCountry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is really good stuff, KK. Maybe you can make me one with Bootnecks bootprintson my sigpic? I don't know how to make that happen. It was an idea I had earlier, but could not do it correctly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on what you are talking about.  But an image like that is pretty boring to me.  I'm really into fancy models, the "O" one though I have as part of something else so making an avatar of it would be pretty easy since the whole thing is already done. The bootprintson ... not sure what to do to make that one flare up cool, on fire would mean too little, the "O" on fire is extremely political. Unless there is some meaning I am missing.
Click to expand...

 
I am sorry I was not very clear, had a thought and did not artiulate it very well. 

I like the "O" thing though. Are we allowed to have siglines that animate here?


----------



## KittenKoder

PixieStix said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is really good stuff, KK. Maybe you can make me one with Bootnecks bootprintson my sigpic? I don't know how to make that happen. It was an idea I had earlier, but could not do it correctly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you are talking about.  But an image like that is pretty boring to me.  I'm really into fancy models, the "O" one though I have as part of something else so making an avatar of it would be pretty easy since the whole thing is already done. The bootprintson ... not sure what to do to make that one flare up cool, on fire would mean too little, the "O" on fire is extremely political. Unless there is some meaning I am missing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sorry I was not very clear, had a thought and did not artiulate it very well.
> 
> I like the "O" thing though. Are we allowed to have siglines that animate here?
Click to expand...


As long as they aren't too big, yeah.


----------



## PixieStix

KittenKoder said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you are talking about.  But an image like that is pretty boring to me.  I'm really into fancy models, the "O" one though I have as part of something else so making an avatar of it would be pretty easy since the whole thing is already done. The bootprintson ... not sure what to do to make that one flare up cool, on fire would mean too little, the "O" on fire is extremely political. Unless there is some meaning I am missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry I was not very clear, had a thought and did not artiulate it very well.
> 
> I like the "O" thing though. Are we allowed to have siglines that animate here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as they aren't too big, yeah.
Click to expand...

 
That would be awsome, you do some cool looking stuff


----------



## KittenKoder

Okay, this should work for an avatar to if someone wants it.


----------



## alan1

I've used 2 avatars that I have been asked to remove.  You haven't lived until you've been asked to remove your avatar.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Zoom-boing said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, my cat did that all over the bed last night.  No computer effects either.  His smelled like chicken though.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Ill work on this later


----------



## Fatality

Mr.Fitnah said:


>



yeah thats badass


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Fatality said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah thats badass
Click to expand...

I can do better.

ahhh it\s a cluster


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

This  will make it easier I have need a second graphics card for sometime

nVidia Geforce 7600GS 512MB 512 MB AGP8x DVI/TVO - eBay (item 190339695431 end time Oct-07-09 2126 PDT)


----------



## RadiomanATL

KittenKoder said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you want?
> Save the unicorn to your desk top then up load it as your new avi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like unicorns, nevermind then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Want a burning "O"?
Click to expand...


If he wanted one of those, he could go visit a $5 hooker.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

I need a better machine 4 gigs dual core ,1 dig graphics card isn't going to render  the models I have,


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Well Im going to have to reinstall maya , and I would rather do it under xp 64 but I have programs on 4 different Sata drives that I dont want to have reinstall I dont know it theu will run under 64


----------



## strollingbones

ooooooooo here is the thread and all...i swear mr. fin....your driving me nuts....you act like i have any clue ...stop that...but yea i like the skeleton av...now is that the finished product or what?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

strollingbones said:


> ooooooooo here is the thread and all...i swear mr. fin....your driving me nuts....you act like i have any clue ...stop that...but yea i like the skeleton av...now is that the finished product or what?


No ,just  encouragement for the hip kitten


----------



## mal

Mr.Fitnah said:


> I like em.
> I use Jasc animation shop
> Autodesk combustion ,photoshop, after effects  Maya to make them.



^The Man when it Comes to this Shit...

Smith Firin' Off Rounds was an EARLY Classic...



peace...


----------



## KittenKoder

Mr.Fitnah said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ooooooooo here is the thread and all...i swear mr. fin....your driving me nuts....you act like i have any clue ...stop that...but yea i like the skeleton av...now is that the finished product or what?
> 
> 
> 
> No ,just  encouragement for the hip kitten
Click to expand...


I need to find a good GIF compressor though, Gimp doesn't really compress it like other programs does, it just saves the frames as is, and all my software until recently was geared toward programming.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Jasc Animation Shop [v3 11 RETAIL] LnDL [h33t][Dave3737] : Software > Windows - Other - Mininova


----------



## Fatality

Mr.Fitnah said:


> This  will make it easier I have need a second graphics card for sometime
> 
> nVidia Geforce 7600GS 512MB 512 MB AGP8x DVI/TVO - eBay (item 190339695431 end time Oct-07-09 2126 PDT)






http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_geforce_8800_gt_us.html

8800 gt


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Well We ending up cancelling that order since it was an agp and I need pci x
We ending up getting 2 GeForce 9800GT Graphics adapter - 512 MB - DDR3 SDRAM
And a upgrade to the power source 
XFX GeForce 9800GT Graphics adapter - 512 MB - DDR3 SDRAM

So Im installing  some programs to see if they will run under these  circumstances . If not Ill install xp 64  and more ram.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Jasc Animation Shop [v3 11 RETAIL] LnDL [h33t][Dave3737] : Software > Windows - Other - Mininova



Skip this it appears to have a corrupt file in it.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

trueSpace Downloads

trueSpace (Caligari Corporation) is another 3D program available for Windows, although the company Caligari first found its start on the Amiga platform. trueSpace features modeling, animation, 3D-painting, and rendering capabilities. In 2009, Microsoft purchased TrueSpace and now TrueSpace is available completely free of charge.


----------



## mal

Hey Fitnah!... Can you make my Avie a little More Actively Evil?... 



peace...


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah

tha malcontent said:


> Hey Fitnah!... Can you make my Avie a little More Actively Evil?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Im trying It doesnt want to  run???


----------



## mal

Mr.Fitnah said:


>



^Fat...

And Thanks for Trying, Brotha!...

You Infidel, you!



peace...


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Mr.Fitnah said:


>



Yes for fans of Crystal method.
I also have some very nice stuff coming shortly


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Pushing  the machine to its limit right now.


----------



## JW Frogen

Why not just have 90 expressos in one hour and keep it legal?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Wow I put  this  blowing into the chassis  and the rendering sped up  immediatly


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

THE  MESH IS  1.5 GIGS


----------



## mal

Mr.Fitnah said:


> THE  MESH IS  1.5 GIGS



All alone and Dying of Cancer...



peace...


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Thats mekka


----------



## mal

We were Cool on Christ... Dig.



peace...


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

The current avatar took several years to  complete.
Well that was before I hung the PF inspired one, 'The Pigs over mekka required a custom computer hundreds of hours of trial and error   and thousands of dollars to create.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

I may tweek that  a little more once Im properly lubricated.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Oh yeah
Avatar Hall of Fame


----------



## mal

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Oh yeah
> Avatar Hall of Fame



That is... Badass.



peace...


----------



## mal

My Custom Avie... Doesn't do anything, but that's my Daughter's Pig and those Stacks are between Ponca City and Stillwater...



peace...


----------



## KittenKoder

I'm still being festive.


----------



## random3434

Mr. F gets rep from me every day for life for this avie! 

I told him to do something with this pic, and thus my cool avatar! Thanks again!


----------



## PixieStix

Echo Zulu said:


> Mr. F gets rep from me every day for life for this avie!


 

I was just admiring your avie! Mr. F made it? NICE!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

tha malcontent said:


> My Custom Avie... Doesn't do anything, but that's my Daughter's Pig and those Stacks are between Ponca City and Stillwater...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



It does something, it makes me laugh!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## mal

Mr.Fitnah said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Custom Avie... Doesn't do anything, but that's my Daughter's Pig and those Stacks are between Ponca City and Stillwater...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does something, it makes me laugh!
Click to expand...


We were Roadtripping and my Daughter ALWAYS had that Pig with her when she was 1 to 2ish... I saw the Stacks and Told the Wife to Pull over...

And the Rest is... History. 

I will make a Custom Floyd Shirt for her when she's Older.



peace...


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Fuck it Im done with this one for a while.


----------



## mal

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Fuck it Im done with this one for a while.



Even the Master Needs to Rest from Time to Time...



peace...


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Oh yeah this is  going to come out nicely 
First layer.


----------



## Emma

Mr.Fitnah said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is quite good
> 
> Make my kitty cat with flames?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A kat on fire?
Click to expand...


----------



## Emma

I need a New Years Marvin 

I've got the Christmas av I've had for a few years now :


----------



## adeel_sami

I import from World Wide Internet ..


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Far more suitable


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah

heavily edited  masterpiece


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## KittenKoder

Mr.Fitnah said:


>



Dat's cool!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Thannks if some one would like to hang that one I have  an avatar sized one which is 2x as detailed,
just send me a PM and Il hook you up.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

A Christmas  snow globe for Eve If  she would like it.
The Eve in the garden is taking  some time to perfect. Sorry


----------



## mal

Mr.Fitnah said:


>



That's Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet...



peace...


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Problem is  is that  the avatatrs can be twice as big as  the posted images.
That sucks


----------



## Kalam

Upload them to a photo-sharing website and you can post them here regardless of how large they are.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Kalam said:


> Upload them to a photo-sharing website and you can post them here regardless of how large they are.


Without regard, thanks .


----------



## Liability

I chose the late drug-addled, self-destructive, liberal comic genius John Belushi, in the role of Bluto, as my avatar, but I had no skill at all in animating it.  That animated eyebrow component of my Bluto avie was a GIFt from a person who has such crazy mad skillz.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Indeed,  he is a true artist.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

http://i949.photobucket.com/albums/ad338/MR_FITNAH/th_imposs.gif
For the Bones

An  abbreviated version for the thread.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Big Black Dog

del has the coolest avatar.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Update  for the season


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah

I will cover Dali


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

\I own it now


----------



## masquerade

The guy is probably sick and tired of hearing me, because I compliment him every time he changes it, but I think xotoxi has some great avatars.

Once I find the perfect one for me, I usually keep it.  Like the mask you see now.


----------



## Liability

masquerade said:


> The guy is probably sick and tired of hearing me, because I compliment him every time he changes it, but I think xotoxi has some great avatars.
> 
> Once I find the perfect one for me, I usually keep it.  Like the mask you see now.



A mask is a kind of avatar.

So your avie is an avie.

I foresee psychological issues in your future.


----------



## masquerade

Liability said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is probably sick and tired of hearing me, because I compliment him every time he changes it, but I think xotoxi has some great avatars.
> 
> Once I find the perfect one for me, I usually keep it.  Like the mask you see now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mask is a kind of avatar.
> 
> So your avie is an avie.
> 
> I foresee psychological issues in your future.
Click to expand...


LOL ~ My avi is an avi!  I'm somebody now!

Hey listen Liability, don't you be raising your eyebrow like that at me!  You may think you foresee psychological issues in my future, but I see them in my present!


----------



## Liability

masquerade said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is probably sick and tired of hearing me, because I compliment him every time he changes it, but I think xotoxi has some great avatars.
> 
> Once I find the perfect one for me, I usually keep it.  Like the mask you see now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mask is a kind of avatar.
> 
> So your avie is an avie.
> 
> I foresee psychological issues in your future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL ~ My avi is an avi!  I'm somebody now!
> 
> Hey listen Liability, don't you be raising your eyebrow like that at me!  You may think you foresee psychological issues in my future, but I see them in my present!
Click to expand...


Twue.  But you don't FORE-see them in your present!


----------



## masquerade

Liability said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> A mask is a kind of avatar.
> 
> So your avie is an avie.
> 
> I foresee psychological issues in your future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ~ My avi is an avi!  I'm somebody now!
> 
> Hey listen Liability, don't you be raising your eyebrow like that at me!  You may think you foresee psychological issues in my future, but I *see* them in my present!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Twue.  But you don't FORE-see them in your present!
Click to expand...



Twue ... twue 
Please SEE above.


----------



## Liability

masquerade said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ~ My avi is an avi!  I'm somebody now!
> 
> Hey listen Liability, don't you be raising your eyebrow like that at me!  You may think you foresee psychological issues in my future, but I *see* them in my present!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twue.  But you don't FORE-see them in your present!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Twue ... twue
> Please SEE above.
Click to expand...


I did.  I had.  That's why I noted the difference between what I FOREsaw and what you see, you see.

See?


----------



## masquerade

Liability said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twue.  But you don't FORE-see them in your present!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twue ... twue
> Please SEE above.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did.  I had.  That's why I noted the difference between what I FOREsaw and what you see, you see.
> 
> See?
Click to expand...



Yes Professor Liability ... I see!
Thank you kind sir.


----------



## Liability

masquerade said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twue ... twue
> Please SEE above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did.  I had.  That's why I noted the difference between what I FOREsaw and what you see, you see.
> 
> See?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Professor Liability ... I see!
> Thank you kind sir.
Click to expand...


Give yourself an "A" and class dismissed!


----------



## masquerade

Liability said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did.  I had.  That's why I noted the difference between what I FOREsaw and what you see, you see.
> 
> See?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Professor Liability ... I see!
> Thank you kind sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give yourself an "A" and class dismissed!
Click to expand...


Yes! ( makes a fist and pumps bent arm in a downwards motion )  No assignments!  Wooo Hooo!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Free to a good home


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

The orginal


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Something  for  the loyal opposition.bodecea, zona ,who ever


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah

THats it for now


----------



## PixieStix

Mr.Fitnah said:


> THats it for now



That is good Mr F!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Oh my it has an annoying  cl;ick in it!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## PixieStix

Mr.Fitnah said:


>



Oh I did not notice, but yeah this one is better


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## PixieStix

Mr.Fitnah said:


>



Nike?


----------



## The Infidel

The NIKE beekeeper outfit rulez!!!!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

I have  this one ready if someone  wants  it ,this is a  small version of it  the better version is to big to post
let me know  we can swap


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah

fuck


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Gay biker ?
Dainty ?
Cornhole?
Made to order


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Nice  one for Ravi


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Corndog


----------



## The Infidel

/\ Im dying to know what the Hell that was all about /\

911 operator: 911, whats youe emergency?

Caller: Oh my God.... There is a dude walking down the street in leopard skin man panties, a football helmet and a snorkel, carrying a baseball bat & setting fires!!!!

911 operator: OK....

Caller: What do I do?????

911 operator: Oh... its another one of those pissed liberals. Just go inside and hide your kids. He'll go away in a little while. They bore easily.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

IF YOU WANT IT  KREEPY


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

4 froggy


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Midcam


----------



## The Infidel

Truthmatters:


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah

For  some the bar  is still to high


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Avy for Mr H


----------



## avantgarde14

hmmm..


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YxsOFERmJw[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Ok I want a project who wants an avatar ?
I was going to give Mr H a paperclip series that visited the  world  he wasnt interested/

this was made to  order  the mesh the design all in house






who wants a custom ?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Dante

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Ok I want a project who wants an avatar ?
> I was going to give Mr H a paperclip series that visited the  world  he wasnt interested/
> 
> this was made to  order  the mesh the design all in house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who wants a custom ?



you skills are lacking here.

just thought somebody ought to clue you in


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Dante said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I want a project who wants an avatar ?
> I was going to give Mr H a paperclip series that visited the  world  he wasnt interested/
> 
> this was made to  order  the mesh the design all in house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who wants a custom ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you skills are lacking here.
> 
> just thought somebody ought to clue you in
Click to expand...


bring it cuntmouse


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[/IMG]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I want a project who wants an avatar ?
> I was going to give Mr H a paperclip series that visited the  world  he wasnt interested/
> 
> this was made to  order  the mesh the design all in house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who wants a custom ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you skills are lacking here.
> 
> just thought somebody ought to clue you in
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bring it cuntmouse
Click to expand...


I mean really I have seen  your lego land Photoshop bullshit .
You couldnt make an  avy like the one Im  sporting,  you dont have talent or a creative  mind. 




Lets see one this  kool ?
Think you do?
Bring your proof if you have it.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Dante said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I want a project who wants an avatar ?
> I was going to give Mr H a paperclip series that visited the  world  he wasnt interested/
> 
> this was made to  order  the mesh the design all in house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who wants a custom ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you skills are lacking here.
> 
> just thought somebody ought to clue you in
Click to expand...

beat this


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Thats  slick


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## rdean

I've never put up an Avatar.  Every one I've had has been assigned by board moderators.  Even this one of Palin pointing a rifle.  They can be pretty tasteless.  This was assigned AFTER the recent massacre.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## maatsmom843

^is that watson from jeopardy?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

It is.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## RadiomanATL

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Ok I want a project who wants an avatar ?
> I was going to give Mr H a paperclip series that visited the  world  he wasnt interested/
> 
> this was made to  order  the mesh the design all in house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who wants a custom ?



Pretty cool Fit.

Can you make my monkey scratch his chin and blink? Something subtle, like yours.

If you can't, no biggie. I just don't have the time to learn the programs to do it.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Soon.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Soon.



Thanks. 

Here's a bigger version to work with:


----------



## xotoxi

RadiomanATL said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Here's a bigger version to work with:
Click to expand...



Make is so a fly occasionally flies across the screen and lands on the monkey's nose, and the monkey's eyes follow the bug.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## The Infidel

Mr.Fitnah said:


>



Damn it Fitnah..... I want that one, but I love my Floyd too damn much.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Sundays


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Baby Doll




Sweet Pea




Rocket




Blondie




Amber


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

While certainly no experts on spiritual matters, until today we were unaware of the existence of a religion being practiced in the South.

As seen in the above excerpt from a Bradenton (Florida) Police Department report, suspect Joshua Lee Joehlin told cops that he is a member of the &#8220;Redneck&#8221; faith.

Joehlin, a 20-year-old Texan, was busted early Sunday morning on a felony charge of engaging in a lewd and lascivious act with a minor. Joehlin, pictured at left, is being held in the Manatee County jail in lieu of $10,000 bond.

In Some Parts Of The U.S. "Redneck" Is Actually Considered A Religion | The Smoking Gun


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## Phoenix

Mr.Fitnah said:


>



It's like the USMB Charlie's Angels!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

We have our moments.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## mal

Sucker Punch looks so fat it hurts...



peace...


----------



## rightwinger

Mr.Fitnah said:


> I like em.
> I use Jasc animation shop
> Autodesk combustion ,photoshop, after effects  Maya to make them.



I use my picture


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

4 MAL




From suckerpunch


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

This   will take some work it dithers more than osma


----------



## AquaAthena

Mine tend to reflect my romantic and sensual sides. ( my faves )


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

I hadnt  noticed.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

better


----------

